# routing mortises



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all please I need some advice I am routing mortises in legs for a work bench the legs are 65mm x 90mm am routing from the 90mm side have gone down to 26 mm how much further should I take the mortise down as mortise is 22.3mm wide. regards carl.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Carl
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/uploads/imports/publicationsarticle/Mortise_and_Tenon_Primer.pdf


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Carl, as long as you are not meeting another piece that is 90* to the one you are working on then you can go all the way through if you want.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Chuck thanks for that pdf it cleared up the confusion that was bugging me it has been a great help. regards carl:thank_you2:


----------

